# Problems In Paradise



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Many good points made here. One topic in a normal filipina foreign relationship is never live closer than 2hrs ,2 days to family. In your situation I dont know if that would apply. I would think long and hard about what you are undertaking.


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

lefties43332 said:


> Many good points made here. One topic in a normal filipina foreign relationship is never live closer than 2hrs ,2 days to family. In your situation I dont know if that would apply. I would think long and hard about what you are undertaking.


That all depends on a) the filipina's family and b) the "financial relationship" established at the outset by the "foreingor spouse." My wife has six Uncles, two of which were/are without much means. Only one ever came with his hand out. He initially tried the usual filipino way via my wife with request for a "business loan." My reply was "Only with hard collateral equal or greater in value to the loan amount." He tried two more times and my response was the same. He then approached me directly and asked me straight out for money. I reached into my wallet and handed him a one dollar bill. He looked at it, handed it back and has never bothered us again.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

overmyer said:


> That all depends on a) the filipina's family and b) the "financial relationship" established at the outset by the "foreingor spouse." My wife has six Uncles, two of which were/are without much means. Only one ever came with his hand out. He initially tried the usual filipino way via my wife with request for a "business loan." My reply was "Only with hard collateral equal or greater in value to the loan amount." He tried two more times and my response was the same. He then approached me directly and asked me straight out for money. I reached into my wallet and handed him a one dollar bill. He looked at it, handed it back and has never bothered us again.


Sounds like "maybe" you got lucky with the solution with her uncle. But most here would feel quite insulted and as if they lost face with that kind of reply for help. Problem with that is that most or many here would end up slitting your throat when they got themselves liquored up some weekend. Risky business...


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

Gene and Viol said:


> Sounds like "maybe" you got lucky with the solution with her uncle. But most here would feel quite insulted and as if they lost face with that kind of reply for help. Problem with that is that most or many here would end up slitting your throat when they got themselves liquored up some weekend. Risky business...


On the contrary, his ciming right out and asking for money was considered by his family to have been "poor manbers." I studied the culture and learned much from Filipino friends begore ever comming here! Filipino culture is to approach through an intermediary to ask. If given a not interested, no or I'll think about" as an answer, you aren't supposed to persist. Approaching and asking dieectly is a no no in Filipino culture. As far as family was concerned they were amazed that IN didn't beat the crap out of him and toss him bodily out the door!


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*helping spouses family*



overmyer said:


> That all depends on a) the filipina's family and b) the "financial relationship" established at the outset by the "foreingor spouse." My wife has six Uncles, two of which were/are without much means. Only one ever came with his hand out. He initially tried the usual filipino way via my wife with request for a "business loan." My reply was "Only with hard collateral equal or greater in value to the loan amount." He tried two more times and my response was the same. He then approached me directly and asked me straight out for money. I reached into my wallet and handed him a one dollar bill. He looked at it, handed it back and has never bothered us again.



I too had the very same issue's such as back dooring me with my wife or like you they ask me directly, I won't give to those that won't go anywhere with it. 

I have helped two girls get through college they were worth it and they tried so hard an asked for so little that it made me want to help them even more, they both are a success one is a school teacher here and the other has been working as an OFW for several years, she is currently in Qatar and just recently she married a Canadian man, real nice guy.

I helped one more family member over the years, I noticed he was an outstanding artist and I started buying him markers, paints, pens, pencils when he was a child and over the years he became a tattoo artist.


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

overmyer said:


> On the contrary, his ciming right out and asking for money was considered by his family to have been "poor manbers." I studied the culture and learned much from Filipino friends begore ever comming here! Filipino culture is to approach through an intermediary to ask. If given a not interested, no or I'll think about" as an answer, you aren't supposed to persist. Approaching and asking dieectly is a no no in Filipino culture. As far as family was concerned they were amazed that IN didn't beat the crap out of him and toss him bodily out the door!


I will grant that my wife's family isn't typical. My wife's Grandfather was the Provincial PIO, my Mother in law and most (exception is the two) of her Aunts/Uncles are college educated, both my wife and her older sister are also college educated (wife working on completing Masters in Ed) and my wife ( and chunk of her family) was working for NOPPO when we married (Had about 100 PNP officers, incl. Provincial Police Director and a RTC Judge as our wedding sponsors). A good many are living abroad (Canada, US, Australia, etc.) or have been OFWs in their past. Since I first moved here in 2005, I have chosen to live as part of the community and at least here in the City of Smiles have been accepted as such. That doesn't mean that I don't take the same care or keep the same situational awareness about me that I did when I lived/worked in the US (or elsewhere). Overall though, Illonggos are a warm, friendly and accepting people.


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

mcalleyboy said:


> I too had the very same issue's such as back dooring me with my wife or like you they ask me directly, I won't give to those that won't go anywhere with it.
> 
> I have helped two girls get through college they were worth it and they tried so hard an asked for so little that it made me want to help them even more, they both are a success one is a school teacher here and the other has been working as an OFW for several years, she is currently in Qatar and just recently she married a Canadian man, real nice guy.
> 
> I helped one more family member over the years, I noticed he was an outstanding artist and I started buying him markers, paints, pens, pencils when he was a child and over the years he became a tattoo artist.


This same family member, shortly after my final dealing with him, sweet talked one of his older brothers (retired and of limited means) into "investing" $600 to start a piggery. Rather than buy the pigglets, he promptly used the money to buy himself a new motorbike. I've noticed that he is now absent from all family get togethers!


----------



## DannyA (Jun 9, 2013)

> talked one of his older brothers (retired and of limited means) into "investing" $600 to start a piggery. Rather than buy the pigglets, he promptly used the money to buy himself a new motorbike.


How do you get a small business in the philippines?Begin with a large one!


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

overmyer said:


> This same family member, shortly after my final dealing with him, sweet talked one of his older brothers (retired and of limited means) into "investing" $600 to start a piggery. Rather than buy the pigglets, he promptly used the money to buy himself a new motorbike. I've noticed that he is now absent from all family get togethers!



My brother in-law borrowed our generator only to take the motor out and sell it as a boat motor and the other parts sold also, lol... he then borrowed money from another sister's partner that was staying with him at the time and with the money he was able to open up a charcoal business, that was almost 10 years ago he's still in business but stepped on several heads to get there.


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

mcalleyboy said:


> My brother in-law borrowed our generator only to take the motor out and sell it as a boat motor and the other parts sold also, lol... he then borrowed money from another sister's partner that was staying with him at the time and with the money he was able to open up a charcoal business, that was almost 10 years ago he's still in business but stepped on several heads to get there.


Sadly, I have a blood relative in the States that would fit right in!


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

Listen me and anne are near her parents in Las Pinas... Nothing wrong with that. Its Filipino tradition to help out little each month. Just be smart don't get too generous WITH your money. Don't get generous and don't "borrow" out money to family members you wont get it back. Don't trust nobody and find you woman who is not high maintenance and if she is make sure she works for that money. Problem with lot of foreigners they just don't have character to not help their Filipina gf/wife but they are humans like us and if they want money you make sure they have discipline and EARN it there is no handouts in this world. Be respectful of the older parents and don't be aggressive or you will lose approval from her parents which is VERY important to your partner.


[QUOT=lefties43332;1486529]Many good points made here. One topic in a normal filipina foreign relationship is never live closer than 2hrs ,2 days to family. In your situation I dont know if that would apply. I would think long and hard about what you are undertaking.[/QUOTE]


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

They may love us but I think the hard anti-family stance can breed some resentment at some point. I just learned to pick my battles and luckily have won more than I've lost - I think.... lol

Once they realize it's their money too, not just yours, you have a lot more power over the situation.


----------



## Promis8715 (Jun 24, 2013)

I was thinking the same thing! He would even get killed here (LA) for insulting someone like that! A person with that kind of attitude doesn't last long in the PI!!!


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

After years of getting rocks thrown on the roof by bother in-law I really gave it to him on the street, I told him I'd had enough of his rock throwing, bad behavior and his denial I won't accept his explanations anymore, he claimed that someone else was doing it but it was from his yard and I did this in front of the neighbors, his next step was he got the sword out started coming toward me, we ended up first at the Barangay and then he wouldn't stop with his bad words and mouth, things couldn't get resolved, all his buddies work at the Barangay so the next step was the Police station and they took away his sword. 

Things can go from smiling to the other extreme and that's attempted murder in an instant so from now on I will watch how and what I say, we get along now and have made up.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

mcalleyboy said:


> After years of getting rocks thrown on the roof by bother in-law I really gave it to him on the street, I told him I'd had enough of his rock throwing, bad behavior and his denial I won't accept his explanations anymore, he claimed that someone else was doing it but it was from his yard and I did this in front of the neighbors, his next step was he got the sword out started coming toward me, we ended up first at the Barangay and then he wouldn't stop with his bad words and mouth, things couldn't get resolved, all his buddies work at the Barangay so the next step was the Police station and they took away his sword.
> 
> Things can go from smiling to the other extreme and that's attempted murder in an instant so from now on I will watch how and what I say, we get along now and have made up.


On the Brgy Police I/we have seen this very thing and behavior many times. Problem is that most of the time, the problem goes away for a while only. In loosing the case as well as his sword he has lost face in is own eyes. Eventually, most likely after some liquor some time he will try to get you when you least expect it. Or one of his friends or relatives will. Very little in the way of good thinking and judgment here by so many. They will quite literally- willingly loose their own life in an attempt to get even. This can and does make the vast majority very dangerous. Even if he seems to be friends later on---do not ever again let your guard down and watch your back at all times.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*bother in-law*

You're right Gene he seems guarded when we are together like he's hiding something, good point and insight I do need to watch out. The family for at least two decades has been unreliable and predictable, they can take up to a year or more to plot some sort of huge negative happening and have several family members and kids involved. 

I have been reminded by the neighbors that the Philippine citizen usually holds a life long grudge, I told them that I could take a punch in the face and I could let it go but apparently that's not alway's the case here.


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

mcalleyboy said:


> After years of getting rocks thrown on the roof by bother in-law I really gave it to him on the street, I told him I'd had enough of his rock throwing, bad behavior and his denial I won't accept his explanations anymore, he claimed that someone else was doing it but it was from his yard and I did this in front of the neighbors, his next step was he got the sword out started coming toward me, we ended up first at the Barangay and then he wouldn't stop with his bad words and mouth, things couldn't get resolved, all his buddies work at the Barangay so the next step was the Police station and they took away his sword.
> 
> Things can go from smiling to the other extreme and that's attempted murder in an instant so from now on I will watch how and what I say, we get along now and have made up.


I would still be leary, at this point, of being wiyh him if he's drinking (or has been) and there's a bladed implement around. You may be all smiles now but that doesn't mean he isn't still feeling a grudge that won't erupt under the influence of booze!


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Grudges*

Thanks Overmeyer... that's good advice too! His land actually was our land, he put up house with the families blessings and a fence and has been copying us ever since he also said at the Barangay, anything we can buy he can buy, it's not true but I felt his jealousy.

Get this he would throw rocks at our house late at night after parties and I was supplying his electrical power, so not only did he take half our property but he was getting free energy, after he threw rocks I reminded the wife that he is using our electricity, she had another family member cut the line.

Wife's sisters would give us a hard time also if we were celebrating, they would attend because it would end up they would eat the food and then ask for money so now the sisters would interrupt our parties screaming at my wife, this happened in the past and they aren't welcomed much here anymore, they now spread rumors or lies and try to ban other people from visiting us.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

mcalleyboy said:


> they now......try to ban other people from visiting us.


Isn't that a good thing? haha

Wife is in a little tiff with her brothers now...been pretty nice not having the gang that always show up at meal time around. I should've instigated something on day one of vacation lol


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

*grudge*



Gene and Viol said:


> On the Brgy Police I/we have seen this very thing and behavior many times. Problem is that most of the time, the problem goes away for a while only. In loosing the case as well as his sword he has lost face in is own eyes. Eventually, most likely after some liquor some time he will try to get you when you least expect it. Or one of his friends or relatives will. Very little in the way of good thinking and judgment here by so many. They will quite literally- willingly loose their own life in an attempt to get even. This can and does make the vast majority very dangerous. Even if he seems to be friends later on---do not ever again let your guard down and watch your back at all times.


good friend of mine was murdered in qc in 2009 and he was filipino. Im told it was over a very old grudge. These people have no common sense....period(90%)


----------



## DannyA (Jun 9, 2013)

> These people have no common sense....


Common sense isnt that common in the PI,i have known grown adult men harbour a grudge because they werent invited to a CHILDS party at Jollibee,ridiculous!Some of them are infantile long into adulthood.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Grudges and child parties*

I have two kids one birthday is on the 17 Dec the other 21 Dec and then Christmas and New years all huge events here. I had the pig killed for both kids on the 17th, it gets expensive hosting parties so close together, anyway on the 21st they all show up bright and early expecting another pig kill.... the eldest brother was sitting in the back yard the sister and cousin were on the side and front of the house, I explained to them we can't do that just days apart and we were going out for the day (restaurant just us) they all sat outside some on the ground pouting, they wouldn't talk to me at all they wanted to talk with my wife, where's Cherry...I want to talk to Cherry, real sour look on their faces, my wife wanted me to explain to them this time why we weren't having another party, she wanted me to get more involved but it was pointless and they treated me pretty raw, like a nothing when they get nothing, I'm the one with the money, they don't seem to realize that.


Same results with Christmas, I wanted a private party for us and then New Years I had the big celebration with fireworks after the New Years celebration I had two pigs that time I decided to start doing things differently...when killing the pig the choice cuts go in the freezer and the parties won't be so overblown and to focus more on my immediate family and get out more often the intimidation can be overwhelming here at times.


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

mcalleyboy said:


> I have two kids one birthday is on the 17 Dec the other 21 Dec and then Christmas and New years all huge events here. I had the pig killed for both kids on the 17th, it gets expensive hosting parties so close together, anyway on the 21st they all show up bright and early expecting another pig kill.... the eldest brother was sitting in the back yard the sister and cousin were on the side and front of the house, I explained to them we can't do that just days apart and we were going out for the day (restaurant just us) they all sat outside some on the ground pouting, they wouldn't talk to me at all they wanted to talk with my wife, where's Cherry...I want to talk to Cherry, real sour look on their faces, my wife wanted me to explain to them this time why we weren't having another party, she wanted me to get more involved but it was pointless and they treated me pretty raw, like a nothing when they get nothing, I'm the one with the money, they don't seem to realize that.
> 
> Same results with Christmas, I wanted a private party for us and then New Years I had the big celebration with fireworks after the New Years celebration I had two pigs that time I decided to start doing things differently...when killing the pig the choice cuts go in the freezer and the parties won't be so overblown and to focus more on my immediate family and get out more often the intimidation can be overwhelming here at times.


I used to have some issues with that when I first came here. Word woild get out that we were going shopping and family members would want to tag along, in hopes of sharing the largess. The worst though was when our son was born. We were still in our last rental house. We'd made a major shopping trip, stocking the fridge/cupboards. My wife's water broke that evening. I stayed at the hospital with her the next several days. When we brought her and our baby home it was only to discover that the fridge/cupboards had been stripped. Some of the cousins helped themselves with the cooperation of our then housekeeper (fired by my wife afterwards).


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Grocery shopping*

Forgot about grocery shopping, I think for at least one year I never realized that when we returned all these friends and family would show up and want to party? I found out later that the tricycle driver would alert his friends and our family members that we had just returned with a full load of groceries, everybody was happy ready to party.

I eventually started locking the gate and now have the car, if we have a light party or small get together it's usually with what's left over and I don't feel the need to share important food items with them anymore, I had to get after the wife, I mentioned to her that items such as corn beef, spam, sausages, hot dogs, chips and snacks were bought for us and I don't want to break those out anymore, if we do I won't buy them anymore because they end up as chaser for drinking, she needs to cook local stuff and if we do have left over's such as hot dogs... then okay.. I just don't want our good stuff used up for parties because I'm left with fish and other food items that should have went to guests, lol, she's cooperating what a relief.

With the new rules in place and cooperation from my wife we started finding out who are friends really are because they still hang around and share the others never hung around when we ran out of imported products and now don't come around at all they found other people to spunge off of.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

mcalleyboy said:


> Forgot about grocery shopping, I think for at least one year I never realized that when we returned all these friends and family would show up and want to party? I found out later that the tricycle driver would alert his friends and our family members that we had just returned with a full load of groceries, everybody was happy ready to party.
> 
> I eventually started locking the gate and now have the car, if we have a light party or small get together it's usually with what's left over and I don't feel the need to share important food items with them anymore, I had to get after the wife, I mentioned to her that items such as corn beef, spam, sausages, hot dogs, chips and snacks were bought for us and I don't want to break those out anymore, if we do I won't buy them anymore because they end up as chaser for drinking, she needs to cook local stuff and if we do have left over's such as hot dogs... then okay.. I just don't want our good stuff used up for parties because I'm left with fish and other food items that should have went to guests, lol, she's cooperating what a relief.
> 
> With the new rules in place and cooperation from my wife we started finding out who are friends really are because they still hang around and share the others never hung around when we ran out of imported products and now don't come around at all they found other people to spunge off of.


Went thru all that many times with ex wife,,to the tune of 30 grand wasted in 2 yrs. Guess what guys,,its ONLY philippines custom IF you LET it be!! So what if they dont like you. If they like you for your tangibles then u need to pitch them anyhow. My wife now has nads and has a hardworking family who NEVER ask for a thing. Matter of fact they would probably not accept something unless in dier need. Wifes father taught them to stand on own 2 feet(japanese filipino) im very proud of them!!!!


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Groceries, happenings*

It all comes down to the wife that's a correct statement, it's been a long haul for me but things have turned around, we killed a pig on a certain occasion once and a friend of the family come by and he got a bag a meat to go and I asked the family member.... what do you call that? we are having a party here and were cooking.... his reply was "Philippino way", I will never forget that response and have heard that several times and it's totally one way condition.

Those that use to butcher the pig we would pay them well but they end up taking a bag a meat and other's helping cut the meat and of course party with us with free drinks disappear at times and come back, I found out they somehow take meat with them and a container of Diniguan my wife got sick of it and stopped paying them. they would return the next day to get their money and she wouldn't pay them, good! We have since found a trust worthy cousin that helps with maintenance and large animal butchering, we do it with nobody around and put the choice cuts in the freezer, we can still have a large party and food and then meat for the month.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

mcalleyboy said:


> It all comes down to the wife that's a correct statement, it's been a long haul for me but things have turned around, we killed a pig on a certain occasion once and a friend of the family come by and he got a bag a meat to go and I asked the family member.... what do you call that? we are having a party here and were cooking.... his reply was "Philippino way", I will never forget that response and have heard that several times and it's totally one way condition.
> 
> Those that use to butcher the pig we would pay them well but they end up taking a bag a meat and other's helping cut the meat and of course party with us with free drinks disappear at times and come back, I found out they somehow take meat with them and a container of Diniguan my wife got sick of it and stopped paying them. they would return the next day to get their money and she wouldn't pay them, good! We have since found a trust worthy cousin that helps with maintenance and large animal butchering, we do it with nobody around and put the choice cuts in the freezer, we can still have a large party and food and then meat for the month.


yes,,used to buy food and put in fridge for my diabetes only to find it empty next day. Found my wife was letting her mom empty it and take to brothers family who by the way both worked. Guess what,,that love me love my family bit worked great. Her family is all in usa but her who i pitched and who now is in mongolia alone supporting herself. This thing they think that you have to toleratre them forever is ONLY true if you let it be.......


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*taking the good food*

Good for you Leftie's. Trouble seems to be girl friend or spouse that won't change or feels she can spoil her family with your wealth, nothing wrong with sharing if the budget allows it and you want it or you have cooked way to much food but giving away valuable canned food or frozen meat that's just wrong... and it's the good food the food they might save up and buy for a Sunday dinner, my brother in-law loved to stop buy when we had sashimi or her sister enjoyed the Turkey or Goat dinners but if we had bitter melon or fish they disappear and when they can smell the good stuff and out of nowhere they reappear and after the meal was finished the dishes needed to be done, nobody around but us, we have learned the importance of gates, main gate and secondary gates to the door entrances patio area's.

It all comes down to the spouse because I do share but not to the degree some people do here, I have a budget and I need to live on that and also provide for my wife, kids and now grandchild, you don't find to many family members returning that favor of borrowing meat...lol or your tools, that's another sore spot I could keep on going I have limitless true stories to tell.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

mcalleyboy said:


> Good for you Leftie's. Trouble seems to be girl friend or spouse that won't change or feels she can spoil her family with your wealth, nothing wrong with sharing if the budget allows it and you want it or you have cooked way to much food but giving away valuable canned food or frozen meat that's just wrong... and it's the good food the food they might save up and buy for a Sunday dinner, my brother in-law loved to stop buy when we had sashimi or her sister enjoyed the Turkey or Goat dinners but if we had bitter melon or fish they disappear and when they can smell the good stuff and out of nowhere they reappear and after the meal was finished the dishes needed to be done, nobody around but us, we have learned the importance of gates, main gate and secondary gates to the door entrances patio area's.
> 
> It all comes down to the spouse because I do share but not to the degree some people do here, I have a budget and I need to live on that and also provide for my wife, kids and now grandchild, you don't find to many family members returning that favor of borrowing meat...lol or your tools, that's another sore spot I could keep on going I have limitless true stories to tell.


Loved the gal bigtime,,but I warned her for 3.5 yrs what would happen if it didnt stop.....and every bit of what I told her has come to pass.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Problem Fixed*

I'll tell ya one problem that has been fixed in and around Angeles. --- Ice Cream! Deri Queen (DQ) finally put in a small stand inside of SM Clark. I shared a great chocolate shake with my 9yr old daughter yesterday. Great stuff but can't tell if she got more than me :juggle:. Hahaha...


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Gene and Viol said:


> I'll tell ya one problem that has been fixed in and around Angeles. --- Ice Cream! Deri Queen (DQ) finally put in a small stand inside of SM Clark. I shared a great chocolate shake with my 9yr old daughter yesterday. Great stuff but can't tell if she got more than me :juggle:. Hahaha...


 Very lucky here to have 10 peso ice cream cones....and if you go in subic city they taste like yogurt ice cream. I asked if they were and they told me no,but you know how that goes.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Yea for sure. Here at home I get the local Magnolia brand "corneto". Good stuff too but I think my wife paid like P25.00 each for a few of them tonight. Now I'm stating to crave a banana split!


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

Gene and Viol said:


> I'll tell ya one problem that has been fixed in and around Angeles. --- Ice Cream! Deri Queen (DQ) finally put in a small stand inside of SM Clark. I shared a great chocolate shake with my 9yr old daughter yesterday. Great stuff but can't tell if she got more than me :juggle:. Hahaha...


Oh yes! DQ! I treated my wife and son there in March (overnighted coming/going from Bangkok). We don't yet have Burger King, Wendy's or DQ here in Bacolod yet but Starbucks arrived a couple of years ago (personally have never cared much for their coffee) and 7-11 just hit us big time. 4 stores last month and a 5th about to open!


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Dairy Queen*



Gene and Viol said:


> I'll tell ya one problem that has been fixed in and around Angeles. --- Ice Cream! Deri Queen (DQ) finally put in a small stand inside of SM Clark. I shared a great chocolate shake with my 9yr old daughter yesterday. Great stuff but can't tell if she got more than me :juggle:. Hahaha...



I only wish for a Dairy Queen, man I miss there soft serve cones dipped in chocolate banana splits all hot fudge, whipping cream on top. The hamburgers were good too!


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

mcalleyboy said:


> I only wish for a Dairy Queen, man I miss there soft serve cones dipped in chocolate banana splits all hot fudge, whipping cream on top. The hamburgers were good too!


Yep, good just like home. Problem is they (at SM Clark at least) serve only ice cream products. No burgers, fries, onion rings etc. But that's okay; That ice cream was fantastic and even got my daughter hooked on it!


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

*royal choices*

we have a new store here in sbma royal choices. I love it. Old time burger stand with chili cheese fries,,burger with coleslaw,,coke floats,,all the old timey things. Always blasting elvis and the oldies. Me and the wife do it once a week.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

lefties43332 said:


> we have a new store here in sbma royal choices. I love it. Old time burger stand with chili cheese fries,,burger with coleslaw,,coke floats,,all the old timey things. Always blasting elvis and the oldies. Me and the wife do it once a week.


Now that sounds like good fun and food combined. One of these days we'll get over that way again and will have to give it a try. If you have taken photos of some of these places, feel free to post them for us.


Gene


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

No Skakey's mojos in the states so they've been a treat while here on vacation so it goes both ways lol...some stuff you have here but we don't in the good ol US.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

My diet 26 days a month is filipino,,no probs at all. In the states last trip i hated the foods. Philippines diet has eliminated most health probs i had. No more diabetes,,high cholesterol and leukemia is even showing improvement in red blood cells.


----------

